# **STOLEN** Dressage tack from Staining, Blackpool



## Missy31415 (19 November 2014)

Our yard was broken into last night. A substantial amount of tack was stolen including various Fylde saddles and bridles. My entire part was cleaned out so please please keep your eyes peeled for the following:

Bates Innova Black 18" Dressage saddle.
Bates pony Dressage saddle, brown, 15" Brand New!
Sabre hunter pony bridle, brown.
GFS patent full size rolled bridle with wavey diamond browband.
Bates cair girth, black leather.
Numnahs, exercise sheets, riding hat also gone but main concern is the tack.

My 4 year old daughter is devastated she has "nothing to sit on" :-( 

Any information, no matter how small would be greatly appreciated x


----------



## Frumpoon (19 November 2014)

I'm afraid I don't have any info but I do have a 16 inch narrow pony saddle you are more than welcome to have? It's an old one but was very good quality, one of the best of its time


----------



## Missy31415 (11 December 2014)

Hi Frumpoon...I didn't get notification of your message, so sorry I must have looked so ungrateful! 

We have heard on the grapevine that the people responsible for the tack theft have been caught, and that a van full has been found in Ireland. Could anyone advise the best way to find out any further details?


----------



## fatpiggy (12 December 2014)

Missy31415 said:



			Hi Frumpoon...I didn't get notification of your message, so sorry I must have looked so ungrateful! 

We have heard on the grapevine that the people responsible for the tack theft have been caught, and that a van full has been found in Ireland. Could anyone advise the best way to find out any further details?
		
Click to expand...

Now there's a surprise!  I strongly suspect that a great deal of stolen goods go in that direction.


----------

